# Pedigree abbreviation key anyone?



## DogBuddy (May 2, 2008)

I have been researching kennels and dogs. While looking through all the pedigrees and websites I have been having a tough time finding out what all the abbreviations mean. When you switch between types (German Show vs Different working lines for example) they will use different abbreviations.

My question is, is there a website with all the abbreviations explained somewhere?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

What abbreviations are you having trouble?? It will help us locate an acurate table for you


----------



## DogBuddy (May 2, 2008)

I have been looking at several different Pedigrees and I was hoping just find a general pedigree guide.

For example I saw the abbreviation KKL1a, I have since found out what that means but I thought there is one place everyone goes for all the info on abbreviations.


----------



## DogBuddy (May 2, 2008)

For example I am now trying to figure out what ZW 66 means


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Quick summary for both:

KKL stands for Kör Klasse which is the breed survey. KKL1 means the dog is highly recommended for breeding. KKL2 is suitable for breeding. Dogs must have a working title (SchH or herding), a hip rating, a conformation rating and the AD (20 KM run). Dogs are measured, weighed, gaited and must do a short bitework routine. The 'a' means the dog has had the German 'a' stamp for hips.

ZW:66 is suppose to be a rating of how a dog will produce as far as hips when compared to the breed average (100). The lower the number the better. 66 is extremely low. It also will give you an idea of the probability of good hips in an individual dog. When two dogs are bred together the average of their ZW can not exceed 100.


----------



## DogBuddy (May 2, 2008)

Thanks...you guys are a great resource.


----------



## DogBuddy (May 2, 2008)

What do these mean?

SG 5

and

VP 2

or these

FH, 3xBSP, 2xWUSV, BSP Champion, a2 Fast Normal


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

http://www.justfurkids.com/dog_titles.html

There is a schutzhund section and a german titles section.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

That site is pretty good.

SG is a conformation rating. Means Very good. So the dog received a Very Good and 5th place of the dogs rated SG. There is also 'V" = excellent, G = good, VA (only awarded at the Sieger show) = Excellent select, S = sufficient. Dogs must be titled to receive the V or VA ratings.

VP is a puppy (under 1 year) rating and means very promising. 

3X BSP means the dog was at the German National SchH3 championships 3 times. 2X WUSV means the dogs went to the German Shepherd Dog World SchH championships 2 times. BSP champion would be the dog that won the BSP. 

a2/fast normal is a German hip rating that means almost normal. The German ratings are a1/Normal, a2/Fast Normal, a3/Noch Zugalassen (sp?). a4 and a5 are not allowed to breed. a6 means the dog has a hip rating from a country outside of Germany.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Lisa,

I've got one that I'm trying to figure out. What does 2x Sptz. mean?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kenya's breeder has quite a list...

http://www.24kgsd.com/Articles/Abbreviations.html


----------



## DogBuddy (May 2, 2008)

Great websites and info, thanks again


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

2x Spitzen V - would be top 10% of the class (at the Sieger show??) I believe...one of the show people would know for sure...

Lee


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I always thought it meant V1 at big shows (not necessarily Sieger Shows), but looking at the show results of a dog I know was Spitzen V I think Lee is correct.


----------

